# Anzu Der Rabenfürst - was brauchts?



## sNyco (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe User, Ich, lvl 80er Druide, habe vor, Anzu, dieses coole Rabenmount, demnächst zu farmen. hab leider im Internet kaum, bzw. höchst widersprüchliche Dinge gelesen... -.-' Jetzt wollte ich einfach selbst nochmal fragen, um mich zu vergewissern, weil ich auch schon von vielen anderen diese Fragen gehört habe: 1. Was brauche ich, um die Vorquest, durch die ich Ihn dann beschwören kann, zu starten, bzw. wie läuft sie ab? 2. Gibt es das Mount überhaupt noch? (Glaube zwar nicht daran, dass Blizz. es rausgenommen hat, habe aber einige Gerüchte gehört oO) 3. Kann ich ihn als Druide alleine Farmen, bzw. wenn nicht, wie macht man es am Besten/ wie läuft der Bossfight ab? 4. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche hilfreichen Dinge, die man wissen sollte? Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus (: Euer Arkinos


----------



## Jayadeep (16. Juni 2010)

Kuckst du hier. Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass diese Quest rausgepatcht wurde, als das Fliegen ab Level 60 in der Scherbenwelt eingeführt wurde. Jedenfalls irgendwann da.


----------



## Elminator (16. Juni 2010)

Um den Rabenfürst zu beschwören brauchst du eine Mondessenz. Die bekommst du während der Druiden Quest für die schnelle Flugform. Den Stein bekommst du bei der letzten Quest bei der du den Rabenfürst beschwören & töten musst. Vorher sinds iwas um die 6 Quests. Bin mir nichtmehr sicher, auf lvl 80 sind aber alle Solo und einfach zu erledigen. Das Mount gibts natürlich noch, nur die Flugform lernt man ja inzwischen beim Lehrer, auch ohne Quest, daher evllt. das Gerücht. ^^
Als Feral Tank kann man die Instanz locker solo abfarmen, wenn du "etwas" besseres Gear hast. Alternativ schnappst du dir am besten nen Melee oder nen Tank der das mit dir macht.


*Edit*:
http://wowdata.buffe...ass/blog/11/327
Das ist aus dem Druiden Forum von Buffed.de, sind  auch nochmal n paar Tipps.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juni 2010)

Ok also du musst die Questreihe für die epische Flugform machen als Druide. Du erhälst am Schluss den Schlüssel und den Auftrag Anzu zu killen.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt wirst du Anzu immer und immer wieder beschwören können. Schlüssel abhanden gekommen? Einfach zum NPC laufen von dem du die Quest erhalten hast.

Den Rabenfürsten kann man immer noch farmen (Sethekkhallen Hero).
Ich habs bisher immer als Feral gemacht (meißtens Tank). War überhaupt kein Problem. Du kannst ja einfach in Katzengestalt und quasi bis zum Bossraum (es ist der Vorraum
vom Endboss der Sethekkhallen) durchschleichen. Die Mobgruppen in diesem Raum sind ein bisschen nervig. Du wirst oft gefeart und stell dich darauf ein auch mal zu sterben
wenns richtig mies läuft.
Aber generell ist das solo Farmen des Rabenfürsten mit ein bisschen Gear gegen Marken überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## sheamus (16. Juni 2010)

Hi,
das Mount gibts auf jeden Fall noch. Die ganze Questreihe startert hier. Es wurde schonmal ein schöner Beitrag im Druidenblog geschrieben, wie man den solo bekommt. Den findest du hier.
Kann aber ne Weile dauern bis der droppt. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Juni 2010)

Das Farmen ist kein Problem, das Reittier zu bekommen aber unter Umständen ein sehr großes...die Droprate ist unterirdisch.


----------



## Elminator (16. Juni 2010)

Ach, unterirdisch.. Papperlerpapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3x Umgehaun und tada... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HumanFrosty (16. Juni 2010)

Es stimmt alles bisher Geschriebene.

Die Quest für die epische Flugform ist immer beim Lehrer abholbar, wenn episches Fliegen gelernt worden ist, unabhängig vom Level des Chars.

Am Ende dieser bekommst den Zugang, um Anzu beschwören zu können. Das normale Equip, welches durch Marken erwerbbar ist reicht absolut zu,
um Ihn solo zumindest in Bärchenskillung und -Form zu legen. Einfach immer durchschleichen, alternativ für Ruf beim Unteren Viertel auch vorher schonmal die Tatze auspacken. Beim ersten Boss ganz außen an der Wand vorbeischleichen, da er einen trotzdem ins Target nimmt und es so schnell zum Kampf kommen kann. Ist mir zumindest beim ersten Mal passiert. Der Trash im Beschwörraum ist wirklich nervig, ich mach immer die einzelnen Gruppen allein und dort zuerst auf den Propheten, danach Schami. Sobald der Prophet liegt, kannst nicht mehr gefeart werden und es ist einfaches Tanken, mit Berserker und bissl Zeit demnach absolut kein Problem.

Bei Anzu muss ich mich nie selber heilen, es reicht der Selfheal über kritische Treffer meinerseits absolut zu. Alternativ geht Anzu bei ich glaub 75% und 25% in eine Immunphase und beschwört Falken, welche Ihn im Kampf unterstützen. Dort zünde ich immer Berserker, damit diese schnell down gehen und dann liegt Anzu meistens schon..

Nur sein Mount hat er mir bisher leider noch nicht offenbart - aber ich werde es weiter versuchen ;o)

So long


----------



## Silmyiél (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn man Anzu für die Quest getötet hat und abgegeben hat, bekam man dann nicht ne Quest die einem es ermöglicht ihn immer zu beschwören?


----------



## HumanFrosty (16. Juni 2010)

Das ist richtig, einfach zur Zuflucht des Cenarius in den Zangermarschen fliegen, Quest abgeben, 
erneut ansprechen und man bekommt den "Schlüssel" für immer ins Inventar.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (16. Juni 2010)

Es ist also nich möglich, ihn als Baum/Eule zu legen? Auch nicht mit z.B. nem Schurken im Gepäck?


----------



## Silmyiél (16. Juni 2010)

Doch soweit ich das weiß kam man ihn als Baum auch solo legen es baucht nur ewig, du musst nur diese 3 Geister Hotten, die unterstützen dich dann


----------



## kaploing (16. Juni 2010)

jo die quest einfach ganz normal zuende machen, danach kann man den immerwieder beschwören.
hab dafür übrigens knappe 2 monate gebraucht bis der endlich droppte, wobei ich aber auch nicht jeden tag die lust hatte einmal durchzurennen...


----------



## Duke_da_Nuke--3D (16. Juni 2010)

Doch es ist locker möglich.
Ich selbst bin schurke und mache es mit nem healschami zusammen.
Der Dudu is mein twink.

Wir machens so; inni durchlaufen und stehen lassen was nicht unbedingt gekillt werden muss (is garnicht viel wenn man ein wenig trickst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
dann bekommt schami lead- ich mach alt+f4 beim schurken. - wenn man ausloggt steht er sonst am eingang der inni beim erneuten einloggen. dann lädt er meinen dudu ein und ich beschwöre den boss. dann wieder alt+f4 und mim schurken einloggen -> ich kann ihn mim schurken killen und auch das mount bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (16. Juni 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Es ist also nich möglich, ihn als Baum/Eule zu legen? Auch nicht mit z.B. nem Schurken im Gepäck?


Es geht sicherlich, da du dich aber öfter selbst heilen musst, wenn nicht sogar fast durchgehend ... ist es als Bär schon einfacher, bzw auch schneller.


----------



## Phash (16. Juni 2010)

Als Bär: durchschleichen in Katzenform. Man kann alle Gegner bis Anzus Raum umgehen

Anzus Raum sollte man clearen - blöd, wenn die Typen da adden...

Dann einfach den Boss runterkloppen.

Mit T7 ging es sehr sehr einfach, heute hat man ja in ner Woche T9 + 232+ Items, da ist es noch viel viel einfacher... Da du dem mob einiges runterkloppen musst, und er dich auch öfter trifft bzw. mit Flüchen belegt ist der Bär der beste Farmer. 

Als Katze solls auch gehen - aber da muss man sich öfter heilen.

Als Baum wirds schwer, weil einfach der dmg auf Boss und Adds fehl... nur über Dornen machts keinen Spaß

als Eule sollte es auch gehen, allerdings wird man sich hier auch öfter heilen müssen.




Meiner Meinung nach der einfachste Solo-Boss überhaupt im 70er Bereich - fand da sogar den Tigerboss in ZG nen Tick anspruchsvoller (wegen den doofen Heileradds)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Juni 2010)

sNyco schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User, Ich, lvl 80er Druide, habe vor, Anzu, dieses coole Rabenmount, demnächst zu farmen. hab leider im Internet kaum, bzw. höchst widersprüchliche Dinge gelesen... -.-' Jetzt wollte ich einfach selbst nochmal fragen, um mich zu vergewissern, weil ich auch schon von vielen anderen diese Fragen gehört habe: 1. Was brauche ich, um die Vorquest, durch die ich Ihn dann beschwören kann, zu starten, bzw. wie läuft sie ab? 2. Gibt es das Mount überhaupt noch? (Glaube zwar nicht daran, dass Blizz. es rausgenommen hat, habe aber einige Gerüchte gehört oO) 3. Kann ich ihn als Druide alleine Farmen, bzw. wenn nicht, wie macht man es am Besten/ wie läuft der Bossfight ab? 4. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche hilfreichen Dinge, die man wissen sollte? Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus (: Euer Arkinos


1. Du brauchst die epic-Flugausbildung. Der Ablauf wurde mal in ner buffedshow beschrieben (bzw. manche Qs) wie die anderen Qs gehen steht in den Kommentaren auf Buffed oder wowhead.com.
2. Ja gibt es. einer aus meiner Gilde hat es vor 2Wochen nach dem 239. Kill bekommen.
3. Kommt auf Equip und Skillung an. Denke als Feral is das ganze machbar (mein Druide ist 70 hab also noch keine Erfahrung mit dem fight auf 80)



Jayadeep schrieb:


> Kuckst du hier. Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass diese Quest rausgepatcht wurde, als das Fliegen ab Level 60 in der Scherbenwelt eingeführt wurde. Jedenfalls irgendwann da.


Geht noch. hab die vor 2 Monaten mit meinem dudu gemacht und den Gegenstand um Anzu zu beschwören bekommen.
Man kann aber die epicflugform ab 71 beim Lehrer lernen.


----------



## madmurdock (16. Juni 2010)

sNyco schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User, Ich, lvl 80er Druide, habe vor, Anzu, dieses coole Rabenmount, demnächst zu farmen. hab leider im Internet kaum, bzw. höchst widersprüchliche Dinge gelesen... -.-' Jetzt wollte ich einfach selbst nochmal fragen, um mich zu vergewissern, weil ich auch schon von vielen anderen diese Fragen gehört habe: 1. Was brauche ich, um die Vorquest, durch die ich Ihn dann beschwören kann, zu starten, bzw. wie läuft sie ab? 2. Gibt es das Mount überhaupt noch? (Glaube zwar nicht daran, dass Blizz. es rausgenommen hat, habe aber einige Gerüchte gehört oO) 3. Kann ich ihn als Druide alleine Farmen, bzw. wenn nicht, wie macht man es am Besten/ wie läuft der Bossfight ab? 4. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche hilfreichen Dinge, die man wissen sollte? Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus (: Euer Arkinos



Zu allerst. Du hast eine Entertaste... Nutze sie um Absätze zu erstellen!

zu 1. Schon lange her, aber in der Regel ist sie bei dem Druidenlehrer in der Hauptstadt deiner RASSE (TB/Darnassus) erhaeltlich.

zu 2. Ja, gibts. (btw, nicht so viel Bild - Zeitung lesen)

zu 3. Ja. Man kann ihn alleine farmen. Einfach T9 durch Heros besorgen und Feral skillen.

zu 4. Der Bosskampf erfordert keine speziellen Taktiken. Grundlegendes Spielverstaendnis (Die Kenntnis, dass man am besten als Baer tankt und zwischendurch mal in Tauren/NE Form switchen kann um sich mit Barkskin vollzuhotten/hochzuheilen setze ich vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## sNyco (16. Juni 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Zu allerst. Du hast eine Entertaste... Nutze sie um Absätze zu erstellen!
> 
> zu 1. Schon lange her, aber in der Regel ist sie bei dem Druidenlehrer in der Hauptstadt deiner RASSE (TB/Darnassus) erhaeltlich.
> 
> ...




 Sry, hab versucht, alles zu gliedern, hat aber iwie nicht gefunzt, sowohl in der Vorschau, als auch im Post dann nicht, weiß nicht woran das liegt... Hab n bisschen rumprobiert, hat aber ales nichts geholfen -.-'


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. Juni 2010)

hab mich da auch letztens dran gesetzt..

Epic fliegen beim Fluglehrer gekauft und schon konnt ich die quest annehmen beim Druidenlehrer.. questreihe fertig gestellt bis ich die quest bekommen hab den Rabengott zu töten.
Okay, also auf nach sethekk, auf hero gestellt und mir tierisch die birne an der tür angerammelt weil ich den hero key noch nicht hatte (braucht man Unteres viertel Wohlwollend dafür, da das ein twink war der erst zu WOTLK hochgespielt wurde, hatte ich da natürlich keinen ruf)

Okay, also ein bisschen ruf gefarmt.. dauert alles viel zu lange mit meinem heildruiden.. naja, keine chance gehen die mobs bzw dauerts viel zu lang die einzeln zu legen.

ca. 17k Gold und 17 bzw. 21 runs in HDR-Hero ( 2. boss stangenwaffe) bzw. Grube von Saron ( 2. boss tank trinket) später ahtte ich mein komplettes bären-equip zusammen, verzaubert, gesockelt und sogar ein paar 264er gekaufte items.. damit sollte kein gegner mehr ein Problem darstellen.

Gut, also nun weiter ans ruf farmen, ein paar quests in der Wüste in den wäldern von Terokkar gemacht, manche geben bis zu 300 ruf pro quest und ein paar mal Schlabby nonhero solo gerannt und schon hatte ich den Wohlwollenden Ruf beim unteren Viertel.

Ab zum Ruf-Händler in Shattrath und den hero key geholt.
Zurück nach sethekk, auf hero gestellt und bis zum raum vorm endboss durchgeschlichen. 
Hier ist darauf zu achten möglichst die Propheten (1-2 pro mobgruppe) schnell zu töten da diese einen fear casten dem man selbst als 80er nicht immer widerstehen kann.

Ok der Raum war clear, in der mitte steht dieser komische böppel wo man den Stein rein tun soll ( von der Quest, tötet den Rabengott). Also hin und das Hühnchen beschworen.

Bei beinem ersten Versuch habe ich noch versucht einen HoT auf die Steinvögelchen zu tun damit sie mir helfen, allerdings habe ich schnell rausgefunden, dass es komplett nutzlos ist und man den Boss schneller legt wenn man einfach in Bärenform bleibt und die Vögelchen ignoriert.

So, das ist jetzt länger geworden als ich wollte.. aber naja.

Brauchen tust du auf jeden Fall folgendes:

- Gutes Equip damit du nicht umkippst wenn der Boss bzw. die Mobgruppen vorher dich stunnen

- Den Mondstein (Entweder indem du die Quest das erste mal hast, oder nachdem du den Boss getötet hast und die quest abgegeben hast bekommst du eine neue quest von dem questgeber die du sofort dort wieder abgeben kannst um einen Stein für immer zu bekommen)

- Ruf "Wohlwollend" beim Unteren Viertel in Shattrath

- Ausdauer dich jeden Tag durch die Sethekkhallen zu schleichen für einen 3 minütigen Bosskampf bei dem nur müll droppt

Zu empfehlen ist eine Bären-Skillung ( siehe Buffed Klassenforum - Druide) da man sonst einfach zu wenig aushält

So far


----------



## ZerocxVII (16. Juni 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Es ist also nich möglich, ihn als Baum/Eule zu legen? Auch nicht mit z.B. nem Schurken im Gepäck?


Also ich mach den derezit immer als Eule, musst halt dich vorher mit nachwachsen und verjüngen zuhoten und den jeweils immer in die immun phase bringen. Erneut hochheilen und aufpassen wegen den fluch. Der fluch haut nähmlich richitg rein wenn du ihn nicht sofort entfernst. Vögel wegbomben einen am leben erhalten wider zuhoten. Nun ihn auf min 35% runterklopen und nochmal das von vorne und dann einfach umhauen. Ps wenn der Boss nicht in der Immun Phase ist vermeide es in ausserhalb von der Mondkingestalt zu sein weil er dich sonst fix umhaut. ^^
Pps: Falls wer will kann ich es mal aufnehmen wie ich den als Eule lege.


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Juni 2010)

Jayadeep schrieb:


> Kuckst du hier. Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass diese Quest rausgepatcht wurde, als das Fliegen ab Level 60 in der Scherbenwelt eingeführt wurde. Jedenfalls irgendwann da.



nein du brauchs nur lvl 70 sein wenn du schnelles fliegen gekauft hast kannst du die q dafür annehmen also nix mit weggepacht^^


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Das Farmen ist kein Problem, das Reittier zu bekommen aber unter Umständen ein sehr großes...die Droprate ist unterirdisch.


Ach ich hab den beim ersten Besuch bekommen zu BC Zeiten, mein Freund hat den bis heute noch nicht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juni 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Ach, unterirdisch.. Papperlerpapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lucker, Alter. Ich gehe seit Mitte BC jeden Tag rein und hab ihn immer noch nicht. ^^


----------



## dudubaum (16. Juni 2010)

du musst epic fliegen haben dan kannst die qreihe annehmen


----------



## insertscarynamehere (16. Juni 2010)

Das einzig problematische bei diesem Mount ist, dass man immer weiter machen und nicht aufgeben darf! Der Boss is selbst mit Gammelequip wie dem meinigen gut zu machen, einfach Boss kloppen und in den Phasen wo er sich selbst verbannt kurz ne Verjüngung reinziehen. 
Ansonsten isses halt nur stupides runterhauen und hoffen auf den Drop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ende BC angefangen zu farmen (wenn es ging jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann irgendwann aufgehört nach ca 2/3 Monaten farmen. Am 17.01. aus Langeweile reingegangen...ratet was droppte^^


----------

